# Welcher Bodendecker unter Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?



## Fluni81 (26. Mai 2010)

Huhu!
Die Überschirft sagt ja schon alles...

Ist die Nordseite des Hauses, n icht viel Sonne, unter den Rhodos ja eh nicht...ich möchte gern was immergrünes, was auch winterhart ist. Am liebsten mit Blüten, Farbe wäre mir fast egal..ich dachte an Dickmännchen oder Waldmeister? Habt ihr noch Ideen? Wäre auch eine relativ große Fläche, die ich bedecken möchte..sollte pfelgeleicht sein...

gruss antje


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Da kann ich dir guten Gewissens die Waldsteinie empfehlen, Waldsteinia ternata, auch Golderdbeere genannt. Sie hat aber mit erdbeeren nichts zu tun. Ist zur Unterpflanzung als Bodendecker unter Bäumen und Sträuchern. braucht unbedingt Schatten, an den Boden stell sie keine Ansprüche.Ist __ immergrün, blüht von April bis Mai mit kleinen gelben Blüten.Wird nur 20 cm hoch. Breitet sich relativ schnell aus. Sehr robust und vielseitig einsetzbar.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

__ Immergrün ist Waldsteini ternata allerdings nicht. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Dodi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Hallo Antje,

wie wäre es mit Immergrün?
Das ist ja eher schon ein "Unkraut" - nicht abwertend gemeint. Wie sich das mit Mulch verträgt,
kann ich Dir allerdings nicht beantworten.


----------



## Euro (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Ich würd mich für Pachysandra terminalis ( Dickmännchen ) entscheiden, die Blühte ist zwar unscheinbar aber im Schatten wächst es super und ist sehr laubschluckend.


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> __ Immergrün ist Waldsteini ternata allerdings nicht.
> 
> Gruß Wuzzel



Also bei mir ist sie immergrün, lt. Wiki auch :"Die Dreiblättrige Waldsteinie ist eine immergrüne, ausdauernde, Ausläufer bildende Rhizomstaude" und auch bei den Staudengärtnereien wird sie als immergrün angeboten.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> __ Immergrün ist Waldsteini ternata allerdings nicht.



doch, die ist immergrün  da scheinst du was verwechselt zu haben.  und sie kommt auch sehr gut mit rindenmulch klar


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Servus

Etwas OT ... 

Ist das eine Waldsteinie

   

Leider habe ich die Blätter nicht mit drauf .....


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Hallo Antje,
ich kann Dir noch Elfenblume (Epimedium) empfehlen, einer meiner Favoriten! , oder Frühjahrsblüher wie __ Lerchensporn (Corydalis). Du kannst auch mit einheimischen Bodendeckern probieren. So lange es nicht absolut dunkel ist, wächst zumindest kriechendes __ Fingerkraut (Potentilla reptans) mit großen grünen Blättern (aber nicht woanders wachsen lassen, es ist an hellen, trockenen Standorten ein fürchterliches Unkraut, wächst aber nicht in die Wiese).
Als weiteres fallen mir noch Scharbockskraut ein, das allerdings zum Sommer seine Blätter verliert, oder was einjähriges wie Myosetum (Vergißmeinnicht). __ Veilchen (Viola) und auch einige Storchschnäbel (Geranium) gedeihen im Schatten immer noch gut. Mal abgesehen vom __ Storchschnabel, gesetzt in einigen Horsten, mag der Rest Rindenmulch nicht sonderlich.
Weniger mag ich solche Schattenpflanzen wie Maiglöckchen und deren Verwandtschat, die aber selbst unter Buchen noch gedeihen. Alle diese Pflanzen brauchen freilich Wasser, da musst Du Dir was einfallen lassen, dass der Rhododendron keine nassen Füße bekommt. Da gilt auch für die vorab genannten Bodendecker. Trockenheit und wenig Licht tolerierende Pflanzen kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## Fluni81 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Hallo!

Das mit dem laubschluckend hatte ich auch schon i-wo gelesen..was genau bedeutet das? 
Wäre aber auch nicht sooo dringend nötig, da der Rhodo ja im Winter grün bleibt.

Die Elfenblume gefällt mir sehr gut

Ein __ Immergrün hab ich sogar hier..hab es bis jetzt im Topf gehabt..aber ich möchte nicht soviel mischen..

Ursprünglich war geplant dort Walderdebeeren zu setzen..habe 20 Stück über ebay gekauft, war überrascht, wie klein die sind Deswegen haben die jetzt einen andren Platz

gruss antje


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Ups... dann kenn ich offensichtlich was unter falschem Namen  
Sorry für den Irrtum. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Hallo Helmut, hier mal ein eben gemachtes Foto der Waldsteinie - die Blüten sind leider schon abgeblüht, aber die Blätter kannst du ja mal vergleichen, ich denke schon, dass deine gezeigte Blüte eine Waldsteinie ist.
Die Blätter sind sehr ähnlich den richtigen Erdbeerblättern, daher auch der  weitere Name "Golderdbeere".


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Servus Maja

Ja, anhand des von Dir gezeigten Foto ... die Blätter stimmen überein 

Bei uns gilt die Pflanze aber als Wild/Unkraut .... es geht, ohne von uns gepflanzt, überall auf ... auch an sonnigen Standorten.
Würde sie aber nicht als invasiev/ausbreitungswillig bezeichnen ...


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Ich kann dir auch das __ Immergrün empfehlen, wächst sehr gut, blüht recht schön.



Fluni81 schrieb:


> Ursprünglich war geplant dort Walderdebeeren zu setzen..habe 20 Stück über ebay gekauft, war überrascht, wie klein die sind Deswegen haben die jetzt einen andren Platz



Pass mal auf wie die wachsen und Ableger bilden..die wachsen hier auch wild bei uns am Hang, ist schon eine halbe Wiese


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

  Ja, sie ist sehr widerstandsfähig, sie breitet sich aus, aber langsam, und man kann sie gut in Schach halten.
Die meisten Stauden sind ja irgendwann einmal "Unkraut" gewesen, die sehr widerstandsfähig sind. Und dann holt man sie sich in den Garten und bezahlt eine Menge Geld dafür .


----------



## Euro (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Laubschluckend bedeutet das du das Laub zwischen dem Bodendecker nicht abharken musst, der Bodendecker "schluckt" es einfach. Er wird vom Laub nicht erdrückt, das Laub fällt zwischen die Triebe.


----------



## Fluni81 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Pass mal auf wie die wachsen und Ableger bilden..die wachsen hier auch wild bei uns am Hang, ist schon eine halbe Wiese




Ahaaa..also doch unter den Rhodo pflanzen? Ich fand sie so hübsch..aber im Winter sind sie wohl nciht grün, oder?


----------



## Fluni81 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Pass mal auf wie die wachsen und Ableger bilden..die wachsen hier auch wild bei uns am Hang, ist schon eine halbe Wiese





So Daniel, dein Wort in Gottes Ohr, habe ich  heute morgen wieder die Erdbeeren ausgebuddelt und unter den Rhodo gepflanzt..wehe, das wird nüscht


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Hallo Antje,
warum pflanzt Du denn was unter den Rhodo, der Boden darunter ist doch garnicht zu sehen und die sind doch __ immergrün.
Kann man da mal Bilder von Deinen Rhodos sehen?


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Ich war heute in einer Spezialgärtnerei für Rhododendren.

Alles, was ich bisher darüber wußte, gilt gar nicht mehr, hat mir der Spezialist gesagt. Sind schon mal keine Moorbeetpflanzen, brauchen keinen speziellen (gekauften Rhododendron-) Dünger, sondern eher Blaukorn, gedeiehn in der Sonne besser als im Schatten, vertragen keine Mulchschicht auf ihren Wurzeln ... Ich kam echt aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus. Der Herr Neumann erklärte mir das alles ganz geduldig, dass das alles noch aus uralter Zeit stammt, dieses "Wissen", was ich habe. Inzwischen hat man festgestellt, dass vieles davon einfach so übernommen wurde und sich niemand wirklich Gedanken gemacht hat, ob das alles wirklich so stimmt. Er ist jedenfalls ständig in der Weiterbildung und probiert auch selbst vieles aus und hat dadruch auch bemerkt, dass vieles eben so nicht stimmt, obwohl es noch heute bei den Gärtnerlehrlingen so gelehrt wird. Da würde er schon lange versuchen, gegen anzukämpfen, aber er stößt da wohl auf taube Ohren. Nun ja, ich werde nun also versuchen, mich nach seinen Vorgaben zu richten und schau mal, wie sich die neuen Pflanzen so entwickeln.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Servus Maja

Das interessiert mich aber brennend ....

Hat der Hr. Neumann auch über die Pflanzerde etwas gesagt ... wenn keine Moorbeetpflanze ... dann in normaler Gartenerde pflanzen 

Edit: gilt das auch für Azeleen


----------



## Fluni81 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*



> Hallo Antje,
> warum pflanzt Du denn was unter den Rhodo, der Boden darunter ist doch garnicht zu sehen und die sind doch __ immergrün.
> Kann man da mal Bilder von Deinen Rhodos sehen?





Hallo Carmen!
Leider kann man was sehn, da die Vorbesitzer die Rhodos von Zikaden haben befallen lassen ohne was zu unternehmen..jede Menge Totholz unten drin gewesen, ich bin dabei sie wieder mühsam zu päppeln..in dem Bild hier siehst du die Rhodos rechts...
 

Den Mulch  muß ich aber lassen..sonst hab ich da sofort wieder Giersch und das __ Efeu:evil


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Maja
> 
> Das interessiert mich aber brennend ....
> 
> ...



Ja, hat er. Er sagte, das wäre rausgeschmissenes Geld. Normale humose Gartenerde, mit etwas Torf gemischt, wäre das beste. Der spezielle Rhododendron-Dünger z.B., der würde beim nächsten Regen in die Erde gewaschen und weg wäre er, ohne, dass die Pflanzen da groß was von haben.
Ob das auch für __ Azaleen gilt, weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber ich werde im Herbst wieder dorthin fahren da werde ich nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Hallo Maja,
das gilt vielleicht für die neuen kalktoleranten Rhodos, da gibts ja viele neue Züchtungen.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Danke Maja 

Also braucht man nicht die Rhodoerde alle paar Jahre mehr auswechseln ..... 
Auch net einsperren mehr in Rhodo-/Moorbeeterde ... 

Super .... wennst den Hr. Neumann wieder mal siehst ... richtest Ihm bitte meinen Dank aus


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Hallo Anja,
mit einem guten und geschickten Rückschnitt kannst Du sie aber wieder runtum grün bekommen.
Muss ich bei meinen auch immer machen, sonst wachsen sie sonst wohin.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Boah ... Carmen

Was für ein Prachtstück 

Wie alt


----------



## Fluni81 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Carmen, meine SchwieMu ist auch fest überzeugt, das wir die wieder hinbekommen..sie hat mir gezeigt, bis wohin ich das Totholz abschneiden muß..und jetzt hab eich überall so winzig kleine neue Blattansätze

Der aus dem Gartencenter empfahl, nach der Blüte ratzekurz zu schneiden, um die Zikade da rauszubekommen...stimmt das?


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Hi Anja,
bei Zikaden ist nur das Problem der Pilzübertragung in Knospen, also schlechte oder keine Blüte,da Pilzbefall. Trotzdem, schneid gut zurück, man sieht auch immer gut die neuen Blattansätze wohin man sie verjüngt haben will , ähnlich wie bei Rosen, oberhalb der kleinen Triebansätze schneiden. Wir würden aus unserer Gartentür nicht rauskommen würde ich nicht immer zurück schneiden. Nur Mut! Das klappt!
Nach der Blüte auf Zikaden achten, Zikadenspray von Neudorf hab ich immer parat, da musst Du dann gleich handeln, bevor die __ fliegen können


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

@ Helmut,
danke, aber leider hat der Große am Gartenhaus schon 2 Absenker gebildet! Jetzt muss ich ihn leider schwerenherzens Einhalt gebieten!


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Was sind "Absenker" ... Carmen


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

@Helmut,
da Liegt z.B. ein Trieb am Boden , und fägt an Wurzeln zubekommen, auf einmal entsteht ein komplett neuer Busch. So kannst Du Rhodos vermehren oder auch __ Hortensien, nachdem Anwurzeln wird der alte Trieb abgeschnitten und der Neu entstandene Busch,Büschlein kann verpflanzt werden.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Danke ... wieder was gelernt ...


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Meine Gattin sagte mir gerade ... bei uns nennt man es "Ableger" ... hätte ich auch asoziieren können 

Naj, ist ja Ihre Gartenarbeit ... aber interessieren tut`s mich schon ....


----------



## Fluni81 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

..meine SchwieMu hatte das Zeugs von Bayer gegen Zikaden..ich glaub, Provado hieß das..ist das von Neudorff ne fertige Mische? Das andre muß man nämlich anrühren..und dann nur mit einsprühen? Ich hab sonst noch was von Leimtafeln gelesen...


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

@Helmut,
kleines Bild zum verdeutlichen. Ableger wird denk ich bischen anders gemacht. Absenken kann man einen Zweig und am Boden fixieren, bis er wurzelt, dann von Mutterpflanze trennen.
oben ist die Mutterpflanze ,unten die 2 Absenker durch am Boden liegende Zweige, die sich verselbständigt haben.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Aha ... muß wohl meine Gattin einschulen 

Danke für die gärtnerische Assistenz 

Ist aber noch nicht in unserer mittlerweile (seit 1988) Gartentätigkeit ins Rampenlicht gerückt 

Bei uns durfte alles wachsen ... wie Unkraut ... sorry ... gepflegtes "Durcheinander" ... also "no gestylt" sondern als Natur angepaßt .... 

Was anscheinend den Zuwanderungen vielzähliger Tiere/Amphibien/Vögel zuträglich war ....


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*



> Der aus dem Gartencenter empfahl, nach der Blüte ratzekurz zu schneiden



Da hab ich auch nach gefragt, nicht wegen der Zikaden, sondern weil ich annehme, dass mein Rhododendron aus dem Vorgarten "vergreist". Er ist nicht so groß und breitet sich auch nicht so aus (1,30 hoch und und breit). Da die Sorten so unterschiedlich sind, hat er mir geraten, nur einen Teil einzukürzen. Den anderen Teil dann im nächsten Jahr. Also wissenswert wäre schon die Sorte, meinte er. Man kann die Sorten nachlesen und mit Bildern vergleichen (Baumschule Neumann in Berlin auf ihrer Internet-Seite). Nun hab ich mich aber entschieden, dann doch einen neuen Rhododendron zu pflanzen, das allerdings dann im Herbst, weil da die Auswahl am größten ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Hi Helmut,

dein Foto übrigens bei der Frage nach ner Waldsteinia stammt von einem Ranunculus (gibt ja dutzende die auf den Wiesen wachsen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Casybay (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher  Bodendecker unter  Rhododendron der Mulch abkann?*

Hi Antje,
hab irgentwie Deine Frage über Neudorf überlesen,
also Neudorf Gartenspray für Insekten, ohne anzusetzen, ich hab Neudorf Raptol und auch schon Nd.Spruizit genommen. Hab´s halt immer da, jetzt geht es mit den Zikarden bald wieder los!


----------

